
Ditching Nginx in K8S Was a Traefik Choice - ariehkovler
https://www.rookout.com/why-ditching-ngnix-in-k8s-is-a-traefik-choice/
======
arianvanp
I find the comment about nginx lacking proper documentation surprising. I've
always find their docs top notch

